# dish cloths....again



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

It all started with the Grandmas favorite dish cloth pattern..knitted one on Saturday, and I have been on a dish cloth craze ever since...Christmas will be here before you know it....how many do you give as a gift? Thank you!!


----------



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

I like to give 3. One being used, one washing and one on the ready!!! does anyone have a quick, easy favourite pattern?? Mine is: start off with odd stitches, R1: K4,P1,K1 to the last 3 stitches, K3.
R2: K3,P1,K1.....................................
R3: As row 2
R4: As row 1

I love this stitch but would like to know what everyone else is doing!!!!


----------



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

oops!! forgot to say make sure you have K3 at the end of each row...


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

This year I've decided to make quirky dishcloths .I've made an apple , a dress , heart shape , egg shaped ,bikini pattern , shamrock pattern and some different stitches ones. I just like to be different.


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

Is that just K4 at the beginning of the row or do you go K4, P1,K1 all across the row till you get to the last K3?


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

This is my new favorite pattern....it's quick and easy...it looks great in the multi color yarn...best thing about this pattern...it's mindless, I don't have to think, and when I have fibro fog...my needles keep on clicking....

Basic Dishrag
DISHRAG PATTERN FOR BEGINNERS
REQUIREMENTS
1 ball of knit worsted weight cotton (Sugar N Cream) 50 gm size
Size 9 to 10 1/2 needles
DIRECTIONS
Cast on 4 sts.
Row 1: Knit one row.
Row 2: K2, YO, knit to the end of the row.
Repeat row 2 until there are 40 sts (for dish scrubber) or 50 sts (for face
cloth).
Next row: K1, K2tog, YO, K2tog, knit to the end of the row.
Continue decreasing until 4 sts left. Cast off.
Permalink


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

I forgot to mention....I use size 7 needles...


----------



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

hi there... rows 1 & 4 start off K4, p1 rows 2 & 3 k3, p1. All rows end with knitting the last three stitches.... hope this clarifies things!!!


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

mine are the same as margy only I do every row the same ( I increase on every row and usually at the end of the row.) 
I do to 60sts or 40sts.

I am now knitting them while reading KP during the day 

Don't need to think to hard


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I like the "picture" cloths, so many neat things to incorporate into the cloth with stitches.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I give 2 cloths wrapped around a bottle of dish soap with a ribbon or 2 washcloths with a bar of soap in a soap bag

http://dishandwashclothmania.com lots of patterns both knit and crochet


----------



## gransh (Jan 27, 2011)

If you are looking for a fast, easy dish cloth pattern this is it. I have made severall and love it!

Shirley


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

I love the Grandma's favorite dishcloth; I cannot even count how many times I've used it!


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

Back in January I posted something about having knitting blues...although I knit here and there, my heart wasn't in it...something about doing the grandmas dishcloth just took the blues away...I'm on my 5th dishcloth...since Sunday, a bee skep....I'm using bright colors...and having fun...going to buy some more yarn today...


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

My favorite is to cast on 40 then work two rows of *k4, p4* repeat across, then two rows of *p4, k4* across and keep repeating these until it's the size I want (I don't count rows, but I keep going until its roughly square). I like my stitches a little looser than some, so I use a size 8 needle.....


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

Margy said:


> This is my new favorite pattern....it's quick and easy...it looks great in the multi color yarn...best thing about this pattern...it's mindless, I don't have to think, and when I have fibro fog...my needles keep on clicking....
> 
> Basic Dishrag
> DISHRAG PATTERN FOR BEGINNERS
> ...


I love this pattern - I make it so until I have 60 sts across the widest part. I also use 2 - 3 different colors. Talk about an eye opener in the morning or on a gloomy day.
Yvette


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

This is also my favorite dish cloth pattern. I use size 8 needles and go to 49 stitches before decreasing to get a comfortable size. Also give in sets of 3, and donate many to church food bank to give out. Fun project!


----------



## Yarn-a-dab-ra (Jan 20, 2013)

OMG!! I love knitting dishcloths. I can't stop!


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

i like making dish cloths too thanks all for your favorite patterns will surely be making these


----------



## Picklelady (Apr 2, 2013)

Can someone tell me how to make them keep their lovely colours when they get used?


----------



## llfb (Dec 19, 2012)

So will you share Grandma's pattern? Or show me a photo? Thanks, Laura


----------



## sunway (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the patterns. I do love to hear how youmake a little package to give them away (soap with washcloth etc.)
I think I will give them a try. Good gift for my clients!


----------



## Donna1 (Jan 26, 2013)

I too, love the dish cloths. My new favorite is -- size # 7 needle
Co 5 sts
Row-2-Knit across 
Row-3- k2,yo,k1,yo,k2
Row-4- knit across
Row-5- k3,yo,k1,yo,k3
Continue knitting alternate rows of increasing(yo before and after the CENTER STITCH) and just knit across on the back side..Knit until you have 63 sts...bind off.. No counting just Fun and EASY. I give my dish cloths in pretty little coffee cups, I find at Goodwill or garage sales..roll up the cloth and put inside--Friends love "em" Happy trails


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

freeknittingpatterns.com has many dish cloth patterns with designs in them, such as Christmas trees, butterflies, etc. Worth a look. Judy


----------



## grannysgrl (Aug 5, 2012)

I crochet mine i chain 18 & single crochet i make them thesize of my hand


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Boobooka:

Does Row2 end with a K 3?

Sounds like a nice pattern
Anna


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

I always make sure I have some cotton in the stash for when I am out of WIP. I like to give two dishcloths as a gift with a matching Dishcloth dress for the soap bottle!

This one is nice http://www.knitnsewstudio.com/knit_dish_cloth_dress.htm


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

I love seeing your favorites!
Mine is
Cast on 46
Rows 1 and 2 knit
Rows 3 and 4 knit 2 *knit 1, Purl 1, repeat from* across to last 2 stitches, knit 2
repeat rows 1-4 for pattern until piece measures 9inches from beginning, ending with pattern row 2. Bind off all stitches in knit
Pat


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

I like to do 5 for gifts. I also like the "picture" patterns, and try to makr ones that go with people's interests or profession. I get the little round pudgy bud vases at the Dollar Stores, then arrange them in there like a vase of flowers! There are so MANY cool free patterns out there!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

This is a good one for scrubbing. It's done in Crochet.

Nubby dishcloth

G6 hook
1 ball worsted weight cotton

Row 1 -Ch 26 Sc in 2nd ch from hook and across (25)
Row 2- Ch 1, turn * Sc in first st, tr (treble) in next. Repeat from * across, ending with a sc.
Row 3- Ch 3, turn. * Sc in Tr; tr in next sc. Repeat from * across, ending with a tr.
Row 4- Ch 1, turn. * Sc in tr, tr in next sc. Repeat from * across, ending with a sc in top of starting ch 3 of previous row.
Rows 5-23: Repeat rows 3 and 4 , ending with row 3. Do not fasten off.
Edging: Ch1, turn * Sc across to next corner, 3 sc in last st. Repeat from * around, ending with a sl st into first sc. Fasten off and weave ends in.

Have Fun!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I have given them as hostess gifts during the holidays. A couple along with a nice bar of soap are a nice little gift.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! I just finished a cute puppy dog for a friend and recently sent another friend a "Spring flower" and a "Three Crosses" one. I love to do the picture ones! I have made a heart, windmill (for an Amish friend's BD), hummingbird, cat, duck and others. And how aboutI have never made one for myself! Gotta get busy on that. Enjoy these comments and patterns. Have a great weekend, all and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

boobooka said:


> I like to give 3. One being used, one washing and one on the ready!!! does anyone have a quick, easy favourite pattern?? Mine is: start off with odd stitches, R1: K4,P1,K1 to the last 3 stitches, K3.
> R2: K3,P1,K1.....................................
> R3: As row 2
> R4: As row 1
> ...


Google hand knit dish cloths and you will find lots of different patterns.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I use the same pattern as Margy. I usually give only one dishcloth, and two hotpads (Bev's Wierd Hotpad from Bev's country cottage.


----------



## Musicmaker52 (Dec 23, 2011)

I like a pattern called Darryl Waltrip or just Waltrip. It looks difficult, but it isn't. It is also a smaller knitted cloth as the older women in my church bazaar asked for smaller ones as they are easier to wring out when you have small hands.


----------



## knittinginmn (Mar 31, 2013)

If you want more of a challenge in making dish cloths, go to knittingpatterncentral.com they have lots of free patterns. I have knitted cats, dogs, pigs, squirrels, just about anything you want. Have fun.


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have just started knitting dishcloths and love it!
I have been giving 3 tied in a ribbon.

One is in a twist of three colours, then I match the colours for the other two in a solid colour.

Love this pattern for the first multi coloured one; 
http://homespunliving.blogspot.ca/2007/11/waffle-knit-dishcloth-pattern.html

Then this for the two solid colours;
http://homespunliving.blogspot.ca/2010/06/aunt-may-dishcloth.html


----------



## Patemmett (Mar 19, 2011)

Picklelady said:


> Can someone tell me how to make them keep their lovely colours when they get used?


Use a tablespoon of salt in the wash to help set the color...or I have also read that a cup of vinegar in the wash sets color in clothing. Haven't tried either method myself so I'm not sure if they work.


----------



## Picklelady (Apr 2, 2013)

Patemmett said:


> Use a tablespoon of salt in the wash to help set the color...or I have also read that a cup of vinegar in the wash sets color in clothing. Haven't tried either method myself so I'm not sure if they work.


Thank You >i love knitting them but am so disappointed after when they start to turn grey or dull.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Margy said:


> This is my new favorite pattern....it's quick and easy...it looks great in the multi color yarn...best thing about this pattern...it's mindless, I don't have to think, and when I have fibro fog...my needles keep on clicking....


This is the first dishrag I learned to make and is still my favorite, as you say, I don't have to think about it. I crochet a set of pot holders to go with one as a gift. :thumbup:


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Patemmett said:


> Use a tablespoon of salt in the wash to help set the color...or I have also read that a cup of vinegar in the wash sets color in clothing. Haven't tried either method myself so I'm not sure if they work.


Vinegar works or wash in cold water


----------



## Dylanfan (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is my favorite pot holder pattern. My aunt taught it to me years ago. Done in cotton yarn, it makes a very sturdy but flexible pot holder that washes well and will last for years. I once had a friend call me and request 2 more, as the 2 I had made for her about 20 years before had finally worn out!

Chain 29; turn
SC (single crochet) in each chain, when you reach the end of the chain, keep going with SC in each stitch on the opposite side of the chain. Keep going around and around with SC in each stitch. Eventually the sides will curl toward each other. When the sides meet in the middle, you can chain about 10 at one corner for a hanging loop, slip stitch in the pot holder at the base of the chain and tie off. I leave a long tail and sew up the sides where they meet. Then tie off. 

This is totally mindless and can be made in about an hour, give or take a few minutes. If you want a bigger potholder, chain more than 29 at the beginning. It's rather fun, and they are very much appreciated!

Nancy


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Musicmaker52 said:


> I like a pattern called Darryl Waltrip or just Waltrip. It looks difficult, but it isn't. It is also a smaller knitted cloth as the older women in my church bazaar asked for smaller ones as they are easier to wring out when you have small hands.


I love this one, too!!!


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Picklelady said:


> Can someone tell me how to make them keep their lovely colours when they get used?


Yes please they get so dull and grey looking after a few washings.


----------



## KzooAnnie (Apr 6, 2013)

20 years ago, I gave knitted dishcloths (one/person) to each of our employees --- 57 of them! I think they thought I was crazy, but, every once in a while, someone says she's still using it...


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

my favorite!!!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

boobooka said:


> I like to give 3. One being used, one washing and one on the ready!!! does anyone have a quick, easy favourite pattern?? Mine is: start off with odd stitches, R1: K4,P1,K1 to the last 3 stitches, K3.
> R2: K3,P1,K1.....................................
> R3: As row 2
> R4: As row 1
> ...


I do this very simple one and it is very nice:

cast on 4
row 1 knit
row 2 and following till you have 45 or 50 stitches: knit 2, yo, knit till the end of row

to decrease:
knit 1, knit 2 together, yo, knit 2 together, knit till the end of row, repeat this row until you have 5 stitches left, cast off.

:thumbup:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is a few web sites that have tons of patterns. Hope this helps.

http://dishandwashclothmania.com/grandmas-favorite-dishcloth-knit/

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php

http://tipnut.com/dishcloth-patterns/

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/cloths.htm

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Dish/grandmas-favorite-dishcloth

http://allcrafts.net/knitting/knitdishcloths.htm

http://www.knitaddicted.com/html/15.html


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Margy said:


> It all started with the Grandmas favorite dish cloth pattern..knitted one on Saturday, and I have been on a dish cloth craze ever since...Christmas will be here before you know it....how many do you give as a gift? Thank you!!


I would give (3) ..my favorites are the states..my daughter lives in Vt so I made one for her ..the next one being "Raindrops"..also "Basketweave"and the "Babys Feet" .."Westie Dog"...to name a few...


----------



## Picklelady (Apr 2, 2013)

I've always knitted mine with cotton but I've heard some ladies talking about acrylic. Would they absorb water for washing as well as the cotton?


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

That is also my favorite dish cloth.


----------



## Cindyb1309 (Mar 18, 2013)

Last year I made bikini's out of dish cloths using a cut out from cereal boxes and attached a cute poem. I also use 2 to make britches with an other poem. They are attached with ribbon.


----------



## Lerwin (Aug 2, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> I give 2 cloths wrapped around a bottle of dish soap with a ribbon or 2 washcloths with a bar of soap in a soap bag
> 
> http://dishandwashclothmania.com lots of patterns both knit and crochet


thank you for the link


----------



## Peg I M4 (Apr 6, 2012)

I found the web site for dishcloths where you can knit block letters and and all the states. These are great fun. Just print out state dish cloths and it will take you there


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have enjoyed making the illusion dishcloths. I made a bunch with red and white that had a red heart in the middle if you looked at it just right. I gave them to friends for valentines. I have more that I plan to make, but have other projects going and have no extra time.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

patchz said:


> mine are the same as margy only I do every row the same ( I increase on every row and usually at the end of the row.)
> I do to 60sts or 40sts.
> 
> I am now knitting them while reading KP during the day
> ...


I would love to knit a read KP how do you scroll and navagate?? do you have a neat trick.. I find I am contantly clicking my mouse..


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

My favorite: size 7 knitting needle. make loop on the two needles. Make 3 stitches from this loop. Knit next row. knit one in front loop and one in back loop of first stitch to increase, knit to last last st and increase one stitch. knit next row. Repeat increase each end and knit row until you have 39 stitches on needle. knit two together, knit to last two st. and knit two together. knit next row. Repeat these two rows until you have 3 stitches left on needle. knit the three stitches and then knit the 3 stitches together. Pull yarn through the last loop.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I enjoy dishcloth knitting -- am going to try this patten when I finish reading this morning. Thank you.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I put a simple yarn bow of a different color on the side I knit so I can look down and know just what row I'm on. Especially if I stop in the middle of the project.


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

My SIL casually mentioned that if I had any extra dishcloths in my stash to go ahead and send them her way....I gave her 3 last summer....I'm trying to churn out as many as I can, to give as gifts. im sending 3 to a cousin in holland who is turning 60 this month....Has anyone bought the book DISHCLOTH DIVA?


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Margy said:


> My SIL casually mentioned that if I had any extra dishcloths in my stash to go ahead and send them her way....I gave her 3 last summer....I'm trying to churn out as many as I can, to give as gifts. im sending 3 to a cousin in holland who is turning 60 this month....Has anyone bought the book DISHCLOTH DIVA?


No, but I have a nice one somewhere in the house...


----------



## westerht (Oct 1, 2012)

Does anybody have an easy pattern for a knitted cotton dish towel? I want to make one for my daughter-in-law along with a couple of dish cloths.


----------



## cgray60 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have joined the craze also good busy work without to much thought everyone is getting them for Christmas each in there own color they are just so much fun


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

try ravelry just type in dish towels..i found some


----------



## kimmiesmom (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the patterns and gift ideas ladies!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Margy said:


> This is my new favorite pattern....it's quick and easy...it looks great in the multi color yarn...best thing about this pattern...it's mindless, I don't have to think, and when I have fibro fog...my needles keep on clicking....
> 
> Basic Dishrag
> DISHRAG PATTERN FOR BEGINNERS
> ...


I LOVE this one too....have made too many to count, always use a cotton yarn and it is my go to pattern to take along to the Dr.'s or anywhere I am going to have to wait for a while. I think I could do it in my sleep!! LOL!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm looking for a pattern for a matching dishcloth, towel topper and potholder for a friend's birthday gift.
Does anyone know where I can find this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I love Grandma's favorite as well.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

I found a leaf shaped pattern which is great for a face and body washcloth. It is supposed to lay flat but mine don't and curl in half which is perfect for draping over the hand to wash.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Here's a couple for you:

http://knitwits-heaven.tripod.com/matching_towel.htm

http://wishingiwasknitting.blogspot.com/2008/02/two-hearts-as-one-kitchen-hanging-hand.html


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

buttons said:


> Here's a couple for you:
> 
> http://knitwits-heaven.tripod.com/matching_towel.htm
> 
> http://wishingiwasknitting.blogspot.com/2008/02/two-hearts-as-one-kitchen-hanging-hand.html


Thanks, love the first one. I have a terry towel that I wanted to knit or crochet just the top on, but I think I can improvise and use just the top part of the pattern, and for the potholder, I'll just do 2 washcloths and sew them together (doubled).


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I like to give 2 one with the persons initial and one with a pretty pattern in a little bag with a bar of soap or a bottle of bodywash.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't think these have quite caught on in the UK. I made some for work colleagues a couple of years ago for Xmas. I made up little sets with 3 pretty cloths and a soap tied with ribbon and on visiting with friends since them I have seen them used as doilies with plants on and dressing table decor but none of them in the bathroom! Still at least I know they are being used even if not for washing


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> I give 2 cloths wrapped around a bottle of dish soap with a ribbon or 2 washcloths with a bar of soap in a soap bag
> 
> http://dishandwashclothmania.com lots of patterns both knit and crochet


Great site!!

:thumbup:


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

Dishclothes, dishtowels and washclothes are some of my favorite things to knit. I enjoy doing patterns and particularly patterns that I know mean something to the person receiving it. My mom loves angels so I'm constantly on the look out for that particular pattern. I only use varigated cotton if there is no pattern. My sister loves to give the baby washclothes I make as gifts so she keeps me knitting, seems like so many of her friends are having grandchildren lately. These are quick projects and are easy to carry with you wherever you go.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Is this a football shaped cloth?



Margy said:


> This is my new favorite pattern....it's quick and easy...it looks great in the multi color yarn...best thing about this pattern...it's mindless, I don't have to think, and when I have fibro fog...my needles keep on clicking....
> 
> Basic Dishrag
> DISHRAG PATTERN FOR BEGINNERS
> ...


----------



## kurichan (Jan 21, 2011)

Apparently I'm in the minority about grandma's favorite because in my opinion, it's great for a first knitting project but I would NEVER give them as gifts when there are a million other BETTER patterns out there. That's one of the most boring knitting patterns in the world. It makes me want to scream when I see these badly-knitted items for sale at etsy or other sites. In my opinion, if you are going to knit something for someone (either for a gift or for sale) it should be something at least a little special, and that pattern is NOT.

OK, now for a more positive point of view: The picture pattern dishcloths LOOK great, but they are rather ineffective as dishcloths and they tend to stretch out and not clean very well with the patches of stockinette. The BEST dishcloths have great texture so they clean AND are more durable. I've found the longest-lasting, most effective dishcloths are slipstitch patterns like the Circle Cloth, Checker Square Garter, or the Ballband dishcloth or ones with cables or mock cables. The Double Bump, Tricolour, and Tweedish Cloth are all simple and look wonderful in any cotton yarn or combination and hold up very well under use. And they are all FREE PATTERNS!

Wonderful and interesting patterns are easily found at numerous sites like ravelry and http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Is this a size 9 U.S. needle?


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

OOPS forgot to ask this question to MARGY. Do you use the 9-10 1/2 needle is that U.S. and also your other pattern you said size 7 needle, also is that U.S.? Thanks. Marly


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

I recently knitted a shamrock dish cloth and had it framed for a grand son of Irish descent. He loved it.
9a


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Musicmaker52 said:


> I like a pattern called Darryl Waltrip or just Waltrip. It looks difficult, but it isn't. It is also a smaller knitted cloth as the older women in my church bazaar asked for smaller ones as they are easier to wring out when you have small hands.


I've done this pattern many times and it's always interesting. It DOES look like it would be difficult, but it's not.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

BOOBOOKA. One time you said your pattern is:
Row 1 & 4 is K4, P1, K1, repeat until last 3 stitches which is K3
Row 2 & 3 is K3, P1, K1, repeat, ---------
Another time you mention:
Row 1 & 4 K4, P1, repeat until last 3 stitches which is K3
Row 2 & 3, K3, P1, repeat------

Please clarify which one it is, thanks, also how many stitches do you use, you did mention odd number of stitches, how many do you normally do? Thanks. Marly


----------



## CandyBar (Nov 15, 2011)

I have made at least 35 of these round ones and I love them. Fun to make. http://www.mielkesfarm.com/dishclth.htm


----------



## cynthiaknitter (Jun 13, 2011)

BOOBOOKA. One time you said your pattern is:
Row 1 & 4 is K4, P1, K1, repeat until last 3 stitches which is K3
Row 2 & 3 is K3, P1, K1, repeat, ---------
Another time you mention:
Row 1 & 4 K4, P1, repeat until last 3 stitches which is K3
Row 2 & 3, K3, P1, repeat------

Please clarify which one it is, thanks, also how many stitches do you use, you did mention odd number of stitches, how many do you normally do? Thanks. Marly

Thank you,BooBooka, for your pattern ! Could you clarify, please ? I'm confused about where an asterisk would be to indicate which stitches are repeated. I know it seems obvious to you, but I would really like to try your pattern ! Thanks so much !


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Helma said:


> This year I've decided to make quirky dishcloths .I've made an apple , a dress , heart shape , egg shaped ,bikini pattern , shamrock pattern and some different stitches ones. I just like to be different.


Are you free to share these patterns? They sound just ducky!

pzoe


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

I like one that is pretty simple, yet interesting. 
CO desired number for size wanted. Knit all in garter stitch -- every sixth row wrap twice for each stitch -- next row knit one of the wraps drop the other.(this becomes row 1 of the next sequence) Sometimes I make this one rectangular -- end on fifth row of garter st. BO 
It is really retro looking.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

I've got a booklet that has a cardinal a humming bird and a laddy bug a butterfly a bee hive Michigan cherries and I've got another book that has 15 different heart cloths . I usually do a bunch for our family reunion in August and there raffled off.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

My favorite is the Chinese waves.I made one out of variegated yarn that turned out like a mini horse blanket. The colors were burgundy,gold,maybe cream. I can't remember all the colors,but it was Peaches and Cream from Walmart. Quick and easy. I also like the ones that have a design knitted in. I always give 3 along with a nylon net scrubby. Didn't think I would like these,but they fit in your hand very good.Just the right size,and only take 45 min. to crochet. The worse part is cutting the netting.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I like this dishcloth because the texture is really good for washing dishes. It's easy and fun to knit.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/multidirectional-diagonal-dishcloth


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's my favorite dish cloth pattern:

Cast on 58 stitches in size 6 needles. *Knit 2 rows. K2, P2 for 1 row....repeat these 3 rows until desired length. Cast off.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

alcameron: that one looks way cool! Thanks for posting the link. I'd better get away from this post.Dangerous! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Please tell me what is "Grandma's dish cloth". I have seen it referenced several times but don't know what the pattern is.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Donna1 said:


> I too, love the dish cloths. My new favorite is -- size # 7 needle
> Co 5 sts
> Row-2-Knit across
> Row-3- k2,yo,k1,yo,k2
> ...


Do you have a picture of your cloth? You are starting out with CO of 5 stitches follow the pattern until you get 63 sts. No decreases?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Margy said:


> This is my new favorite pattern....it's quick and easy...it looks great in the multi color yarn...best thing about this pattern...it's mindless, I don't have to think, and when I have fibro fog...my needles keep on clicking....
> 
> Basic Dishrag
> DISHRAG PATTERN FOR BEGINNERS
> ...


This is what they call the Grandma's Dishcloth


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

pzoe said:


> Are you free to share these patterns? They sound just ducky!
> 
> pzoe


They were all obtained from the KP forum . Let me know which one are you looking for and I will try to guide you to the site.
I've attached pictures of some of them.


----------



## gramadolly (Apr 26, 2012)

I just started to crochet dishcloths and love it. There is a post on Ravelry called Wedgy Blossoms. The dishcloths are rolled up and put in a flower pot and it all looks like a bouquet. So cute although I haven't tried it yet. Have fun!!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Helma said:


> This year I've decided to make quirky dishcloths .I've made an apple , a dress , heart shape , egg shaped ,bikini pattern , shamrock pattern and some different stitches ones. I just like to be different.


me too .. lol
I made one with a dragonfly, my 11yr old thinks I have amazing talent after she saw it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I finish this one off today.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

GRANDMANN. Lovely pattern and love the colour, could you please share the pattern for this one, thanks. Marly


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

In our previous discussions on this topic, some were not happy with the "sour" smell they got after use. There were many suggestions including putting them in the dishwasher. I enjoy making them so much that I have a whole bunch on hand. They work up so fast that it is easy to make one for every day of the week. If you change the cloth daily, there will be no sour smell and they wash up really well in the laundry. I really love the cotton dish cloths that I have made and don't like using anything else. They are great for wiping down counters, the refrigerator, stove top, etc. The thin ones from the store just do not compare at all.


----------



## KathleenElsner (Dec 31, 2012)

Several years ago I bought a book of patterns called "Dishclothes from the Heart" by Evelyn A. Clark, that features various heart patterns. Sharing would probably be a violation of copyright laws, but it's from Leisure Arts, copyright 2001. I use a size 8 needle, and prefer the patterns with garter stitch because the roughness seems to make a more effective wash.


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

Grandmann...will you please share the pattern? Thank you!


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

gransh said:


> If you are looking for a fast, easy dish cloth pattern this is it. I have made severall and love it!
> 
> Shirley


May I ask which pattern you are referring to? I'm new to knitting and like the easy dish cloths to make while traveling or multi-tasking. thanks


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

May I ask which pattern you are referring? I am new to knitting and love to have dish cloths to do while traveling or multi tasking. Thanks


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Does anyone have one with a pig?


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I also have made many dishcloths and I would never use a size 9 or 10 1/2. I made one once for a group and they ask for that size. I hated the way it looked. I always use a 5,6, or 7. I prefer the cloths to be a bit thicker. For a really quick cloth I just do the garter stitch if it is for me and do the picture type or the shaped for my friends.


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry but I'm really confused. Of course, I'm a new knitter so that is probably the reason.


----------



## cynthiaknitter (Jun 13, 2011)

Would love a clarification for BooBooka's Favorite Dishcloth, when possible. (Clarify which sts. are for the border, and which are in the middle "body" of the dishcloth.) Thank you !


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Margy said:


> It all started with the Grandmas favorite dish cloth pattern..knitted one on Saturday, and I have been on a dish cloth craze ever since...Christmas will be here before you know it....how many do you give as a gift? Thank you!!


I give 6 or 12 tied together as a gift.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

9ewes said:


> I've got a booklet that has a cardinal a humming bird and a laddy bug a butterfly a bee hive Michigan cherries and I've got another book that has 15 different heart cloths . I usually do a bunch for our family reunion in August and there raffled off.


I have that same book 9ewes! I just finished the hummingbird in a pretty mint green and have started the butterfly in bright yellow. I just gave my girlfriend the frog, flower, bee skep and ladybug for her birthday. They're sure fun to do aren't they? 
I saved the birdhouse out for myself and it's wet beside the kitchen sink as we speak 
It's a Leisure Arts book and it says right in the back that you can't reproduce or distribute the publication through the internet, including posting, scanning or email transmission. I take it that means copying the actual page the pattern is on and then posting? The patterns are usually 56 rows.


----------



## scrumbler2011 (Jan 5, 2012)

gramadolly said:


> I just started to crochet dishcloths and love it. There is a post on Ravelry called Wedgy Blossoms. The dishcloths are rolled up and put in a flower pot and it all looks like a bouquet. So cute although I haven't tried it yet. Have fun!!


I tried looking up this ravelry pattern but it did not reply to 'Wedgy Blossoms'. Is there a further description to this link? Many thanks


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Sue Anna said:


> Sorry but I'm really confused. Of course, I'm a new knitter so that is probably the reason.


Why are you confused Sue Anna. Maybe I can help?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Marly said:


> GRANDMANN. Lovely pattern and love the colour, could you please share the pattern for this one, thanks. Marly


The yarn I used came from KnitPicks, Dishie. I believe the color was called Tranquil.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159753-1.html#3070684 You will find the pattern on this posting. The reason why I did the cloth because where the pattern was listed I couldn't find the picture. Now I have picture along with the pattern.


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

Boobooka gave instructions for her favorite dish cloth but left out something and then reposted but not entire pattern and I am lost. It's not a big deal. Maybe she will read and give the pattern again.
It was on the thread dish cloths - again that began today 4/6. Thanks for your offer.


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

Any chance you could share this pattern, Grandmann?


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I love the Reverse Mitered Dishcloth from Ravelry nearly as much as Grandma's Favorited. It has the advantage of letting you use up every bit of cotton yarn on the skein and is addicting to make. Here is a link.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reverse-miter-dishcloth
Enjoy!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

joanne12986 said:


> Does anyone have one with a pig?


Go on Ravelry . It is free to join .Key in dishcloths . There is one called pig out . There could be more , but I noticed this one .


----------



## atb (Feb 25, 2013)

where's the pattern?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

grandmann, only the pic is there. No pattern...


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Sue Anna said:


> Boobooka gave instructions for her favorite dish cloth but left out something and then reposted but not entire pattern and I am lost. It's not a big deal. Maybe she will read and give the pattern again.
> It was on the thread dish cloths - again that began today 4/6. Thanks for your offer.


Sue Anna, If there is something that you want to address specifically with one person, when you reply, do it with "quote reply". That way, she will see you've quoted her post and she can reply to it directly.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

buttons said:


> grandmann, only the pic is there. No pattern...


http://www.michaels.com/Vintage-Quilt-Patchwork-Dishcloth-and-Blanket-(Knit)/32619,defaul...

I will try again


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

I usually give 2-3. Sometimes I mix it up a little and give 2 dishcloths and one pot holder. Found a new pattern. It's called the Chinese Wave dishcloth. Found it on the web. It is on the site " Maggie's Rags ". It states to cast on 45 but I do 35. Don't like a real big cloth. It can be any ODD number of stitches. Really simple pattern and cute when it's done. Slip stitches as if to purl or as if to knit.
Row 1: Knit across ( this is the right side ).
Row 2: *K1, Slip 1*repeat between * across, ending K1.
Row 3: Knit across.
Row 4: K2, * Slip 1, K1* repeat between * until 3 stitches remain, Slip 1, K2.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.michaels.com/Vintage-Quilt-Patchwork-Dishcloth-and-Blanket-%28Knit%29/32619,default,pd.html?cgid=projects-yarnandneedlecrafts-brands-lilysugarncream&start=2

Let's see if this works

If you scroll down you will find the pattern to this cloth which can be made into a afghan.


----------



## cynthiaknitter (Jun 13, 2011)

boobooka said:


> I like to give 3. One being used, one washing and one on the ready!!! does anyone have a quick, easy favourite pattern?? Mine is: start off with odd stitches, R1: K4,P1,K1 to the last 3 stitches, K3.
> R2: K3,P1,K1.....................................
> R3: As row 2
> R4: As row 1
> ...


Would love a clarification for BooBooka's Favorite Dishcloth, when possible. (Clarify which sts. are for the border, and which are in the middle "body" of the dishcloth.) Thank you !


----------



## lssknitter (Mar 17, 2013)

That is my favorite pattern too. I knit when we travel, HB driving and I can still look around and see the scenery! I take my knitting everywhere, then if I have to wait, I have something to keep my hands busy! Live reading KP.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Dish cloths have never been one of my knitting projects, but with the right yarn, they could be a terrific gift basket idea. For a new mom, a first home, guest bathroom or a Mother's Day item, add it to any other fun things you may have come across that you think that special person would get a kick out of. The $1.00 store is one of my favorite haunts. A knit set of 2-3 cloths can be with a ribbon into a basket with a theme - include kitchen items, jams, sausage, cheeses, wine, gadgets or something the grandkids made (a photo on a magnet, a special message in a card they picked out at the dollar store). Getting creative for Mother's Day
should be fun!


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

kurichan said:


> Apparently I'm in the minority about grandma's favorite because in my opinion, it's great for a first knitting project but I would NEVER give them as gifts when there are a million other BETTER patterns out there. That's one of the most boring knitting patterns in the world. It makes me want to scream when I see these badly-knitted items for sale at etsy or other sites. In my opinion, if you are going to knit something for someone (either for a gift or for sale) it should be something at least a little special, and that pattern is NOT.
> 
> OK, now for a more positive point of view: The picture pattern dishcloths LOOK great, but they are rather ineffective as dishcloths and they tend to stretch out and not clean very well with the patches of stockinette. The BEST dishcloths have great texture so they clean AND are more durable. I've found the longest-lasting, most effective dishcloths are slipstitch patterns like the Circle Cloth, Checker Square Garter, or the Ballband dishcloth or ones with cables or mock cables. The Double Bump, Tricolour, and Tweedish Cloth are all simple and look wonderful in any cotton yarn or combination and hold up very well under use. And they are all FREE PATTERNS!
> 
> Wonderful and interesting patterns are easily found at numerous sites like ravelry and http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php


I have to agree with you, kurichan, about the grandma's favorite. I also could not believe some of the poorly knitted ones for sale on Etsy. The thing I do like about grandma's favorite is the way it's shaped. Not just row after row of the same amount of stitches, but I usually don't just do garter stitch for row after row either. I really like to do them in moss stitch (which actually turns out to be double moss because of the variance in stitch count) and chinese wave. I just found one on Ravelry that was interesting (and free) as well, but haven't tried it yet.
To answer the question of the original post, I have given them away as gifts, and they do catch on after a while. I have a friend at work who looks forward to receiving a dishcloth for her birthday each year. I'm also going to be selling mine at a local farmers market this summer. Does anyone here make dish soap?


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

Try sugarandcream.com Anchors Away. I give to all of my boating friends and family.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I love that pattern. Thank you Grandmann...


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Try it this way CJD: http://sugarandcream.com


----------



## lssknitter (Mar 17, 2013)

The round ones are fun to make, I like to send one in a birthday card - even had my nephew ask why his wife got one in her card but he didn't get one in his. After that, he now gets one too!!!!


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

Try: knittingpstterncentral. Found one with a pig.


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

That should be pattern not psttern


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I just made a gift basket for a baby shower. I bought the basket at the dollar store. I knitted two baby wash cloths and a pair of booties. I then purchased baby wipes, powder, shampoo and baby wash at Safeway last week. The Mom to Mom brand was on sale. I bought some wrist rattles, a teether, and a pacifier on a ribbon clip to fill the rest of the basket. I thought it made a nice gift. The shower will be on the 13th.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

http://knittingpatterncentral.com


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

ethgro said:


> I found a leaf shaped pattern which is great for a face and body washcloth. It is supposed to lay flat but mine don't and curl in half which is perfect for draping over the hand to wash.


I had the the same result with that pattern-thought I did something wrong!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

here is a couple for you

http://www.knittingknonsense.com/animals.html

http://www.knittingknonsense.com/animals.html


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Picklelady said:


> I've always knitted mine with cotton but I've heard some ladies talking about acrylic. Would they absorb water for washing as well as the cotton?


I use 100% cotton. Another member of KP told me that acrylic doesn't absorb as well. If I were you I wouldn't use acrylic for dishcloths. Just my opinion.


----------



## lioness9 (Jan 15, 2013)

This past Christmas I gave my sister 12. She'd been asking for some...
Usually 2 to 5..


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Sue Anna. Its the teal coloured one below the pictures of all the others, saying finished this one today.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Picklelady said:


> I've always knitted mine with cotton but I've heard some ladies talking about acrylic. Would they absorb water for washing as well as the cotton?


I would never use anything but 100% cotton yarn for the dish cloths. The cotton is thick and very absorbent. I really like them for wiping down counter tops.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

I also like this pattern. Its easy to knit while riding in the car. Raverly .com has a lot of free patterns, gives you a large variety of patterns. That is if you need a change in the patterns. ;-)  :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Helma said:


> They were all obtained from the KP forum . Let me know which one are you looking for and I will try to guide you to the site.
> I've attached pictures of some of them.


Great work and designs. I like the dress one for bottles. I found the pattern today, thanks.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Margy said:


> This is my new favorite pattern....it's quick and easy...it looks great in the multi color yarn...best thing about this pattern...it's mindless, I don't have to think, and when I have fibro fog...my needles keep on clicking....
> 
> Basic Dishrag
> DISHRAG PATTERN FOR BEGINNERS
> ...


That's the pattern I use. Love it! It works up fast and so easy.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I like doing some sort of design in the dishcloths I make. When I get visitors from overseas I let them take what they want from my supply. Very rarely do my visitors go home without taking at least 3 or 4. I also give them as gifts when I know the person likes dishcloths.


----------



## Picklelady (Apr 2, 2013)

Frannyward said:


> I use 100% cotton.  Another member of KP told me that acrylic doesn't absorb as well. If I were you I wouldn't use acrylic for dishcloths. Just my opinion.


Thank You.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Cindyb1309 said:


> Last year I made bikini's out of dish cloths using a cut out from cereal boxes and attached a cute poem. I also use 2 to make britches with an other poem. They are attached with ribbon.


That looks very cute. What a clever idea. :thumbup:


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

anyone know of a pattern with a nurse on it,..I would like to make some for the nurses that take care of me when I go for my treatments at Cleveland clinic..,,thanks


----------



## Jakers1 (Jul 27, 2012)

I like to make the dishcloths from Sugar and Cream yarn. Michaels is having a sale on it - 97 cents a ball. Gotta run out and get more!


----------



## lssknitter (Mar 17, 2013)

Jakers1 said:


> I like to make the dishcloths from Sugar and Cream yarn. Michaels is having a sale on it - 97 cents a ball. Gotta run out and get more!


The 40% off coupon at Hobby Lobby helps there too!!!


----------



## sunway (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok, I love all of your ideas. Let me ask one question. I will be attending a bridal shower soon. I have heard that these wash cloths are good for your personal care. Do any of you have a towel that would work good as well. Would love to give a set for the newly weds!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I just made a gift basket for a baby shower. I bought the basket at the dollar store. I knitted two baby wash cloths and a pair of booties. I then purchased baby wipes, powder, shampoo and baby wash at Safeway last week. The Mom to Mom brand was on sale. I bought some wrist rattles, a teether, and a pacifier on a ribbon clip to fill the rest of the basket. I thought it made a nice gift. The shower will be on the 13th.


Ohhh it must be a nice basket. I am sure the future mother will be so happy! :thumbup:


----------



## sunway (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok, I love all of your ideas. Let me ask one question. I will be attending a bridal shower soon. I have heard that these wash cloths are good for your personal care. Do any of you have a towel that would work good as well. Would love to give a set for the newly weds!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I try all kinds of patterns but this is my very favorite also as I can do it in my sleep & never have to look at the pattern.


Margy said:


> This is my new favorite pattern....it's quick and easy...it looks great in the multi color yarn...best thing about this pattern...it's mindless, I don't have to think, and when I have fibro fog...my needles keep on clicking....
> 
> Basic Dishrag
> DISHRAG PATTERN FOR BEGINNERS
> ...


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a great hanging towel pattern & another towel that is made by making 6 dish cloths & joining them together. If you're interested in the hanging towel pattern you can PM me & I'll give it to you.


sunway said:


> Ok, I love all of your ideas. Let me ask one question. I will be attending a bridal shower soon. I have heard that these wash cloths are good for your personal care. Do any of you have a towel that would work good as well. Would love to give a set for the newly weds!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I made an illusion dishcloth for Halloween in the shape of candy corn.


ilmacheryl said:


> I have enjoyed making the illusion dishcloths. I made a bunch with red and white that had a red heart in the middle if you looked at it just right. I gave them to friends for valentines. I have more that I plan to make, but have other projects going and have no extra time.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

blavell said:


> I try all kinds of patterns but this is my very favorite also as I can do it in my sleep & never have to look at the pattern.


Hahahah they are just like mine. I do them also in my sleep! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Here are a few patterns... just click on the name of the dishcloth. Found this site this morning.

http://tipnut.com/dishcloth-crochet/


----------



## grannysgrl (Aug 5, 2012)

Just got back they have lots of pretty colors


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

buttons said:


> here is a couple for you
> 
> http://www.knittingknonsense.com/animals.html
> 
> http://www.knittingknonsense.com/animals.html


Thanks for posting this buttons. I love new patterns. Have you seen the Cloverlaine ones? Same sort of thing...lots of choices.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Avery09 said:


> I usually give 2-3. Sometimes I mix it up a little and give 2 dishcloths and one pot holder. Found a new pattern. It's called the Chinese Wave dishcloth. Found it on the web. It is on the site " Maggie's Rags ". It states to cast on 45 but I do 35. Don't like a real big cloth. It can be any ODD number of stitches. Really simple pattern and cute when it's done. Slip stitches as if to purl or as if to knit.
> Row 1: Knit across ( this is the right side ).
> Row 2: *K1, Slip 1*repeat between * across, ending K1.
> Row 3: Knit across.
> Row 4: K2, * Slip 1, K1* repeat between * until 3 stitches remain, Slip 1, K2.


How does this look in variegated?


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

The Chinese Waves looks great in variegated. It is so quick to knit.Knit it while you are having morning coffee. I've never knitted it in anything but variegated,but I am sure it will be pretty.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

lharris1952 said:


> The Chinese Waves looks great in variegated. It is so quick to knit.Knit it while you are having morning coffee. I've never knitted it in anything but variegated,but I am sure it will be pretty.


It sounds an awful lot like one I've been making for years. Only this one has a bit of stockinette dividing the ripples. It's called Kai 'ale'ale - Ocean Ripple:
Cast On 22 for small
35 for medium
48 for large
Size 7 needles
Row 1: B4, *k1, yo,k1,yo,k1,(k2tog)x4, k1, yo, k1, yo* end k1, B4
Row 2: B4, *k*, B4
Row 3: B4, *k*, B4
Row 4: B4, *p*, B4
Row 5: B4, *k*, B4
Row 6: B4, *p*, B4
Row 7: B4, *k*, B4
Row 8: B4, *k*, B4

Repeat Rows 1 -8 for pattern 
Cast on and knit 1"(usually 4 rows to match the sides - B4) border of moss or garter stitch. Knit pattern rows 1- 8 until desired length, end on Row 3. Then knit border.
This cloth is beautiful in blue and turquoise variegated cotton yarns.
Enjoy!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

blavell said:


> I try all kinds of patterns but this is my very favorite also as I can do it in my sleep & never have to look at the pattern.


This cloth is the Best kitchen dishcloth. The best size that I like are cloths that have under 40 stitches. Any bigger the cloth is too big for my hand when doing dishes or wiping the counter off.

The reason why I do dishcloths because I like figuring out the design especially lace cloths. I'm addicted to them like some are addicted to puzzles.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chewuch,

I need to try out your pattern, it look likes a good beginner cloth to teach the yarn over. On Monday I'm helping out a beginner knitting class.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Here is a picture of two more different dishcloths I've made.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Do you have patterns. We are really getting some different cloths on this site. I like both of them especially the bikini. When I was making my teal dishcloth I was thinking about the Easter Egg cloth. Don't you think if you combine the two patterns you would end up with a fancy egg.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

The bikini dishcloth was posted on Jan 11 by breeze075
Here is the link .
http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SnCweb156_kn_dishcloth_bikini.en_US.pdf

I think the Easter egg pattern would be a good one for using up bits and pieces of yarn . It could be made with stripes of all colors to resemble a dyed egg.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Check out the website "Knits By Rachel". She has the most adorable dishcloths, placemats, and hand towels.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Check out the website "Knits by Rachael". Her dishclothes are adorable.


----------



## Geall (Nov 1, 2011)

I have several Creative Knitting books with some quick and easy dishcloths patterns. Some with just plain garter stitch make good washcloths but I like a little cable or knit 4 purl 4 for 2 rows then purl 4 knit 4 for 2 rows, etc. I like a little body and thicknesses to my dishrags.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

buttons said:


> Here is a few web sites that have tons of patterns. Hope this helps.
> 
> http://dishandwashclothmania.com/grandmas-favorite-dishcloth-knit/
> 
> ...


I have been lost in these sites. Thanks. I might get to work on a few if I ever get done picking out the ones I want to make.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

buttons said:


> here is a couple for you
> 
> http://www.knittingknonsense.com/animals.html


I really like the ones by Ronda White....Most of them are really easy to make. :thumbup:


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

If you are making pot holders. I have found that wool works wonderfully for that. They also make great gifts.


----------



## traveler204 (Feb 1, 2012)

How many do you cast on? 

Thanks

Beth


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

traveler204 said:


> How many do you cast on?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Beth


What dishcloth are you talking about??


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Sharon -
I love these sites. Now to pick ones I want to make Thanks


----------



## traveler204 (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't see the post with the pattern that I was replying to


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Never have knitted dish clothes please could some kind person tell me what 'wool' or cotton or what ever is used plus what needles as well, and a pattern as well thank you &#128144;&#128144;


----------



## Jakers1 (Jul 27, 2012)

I use Sugar N Cream for my dish cloths. It comes in lots of colors including varigated and scented! One person I gave 2 dishcloths to used one of them for a face cloth. The cotton wears well and rinses clean. Does not hold smells, either, that I can tell.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Of course there are many other patterns, however, most people I know prefer the Grandma's Favorite for everyday use in the kitchen. The mindlessness (not boring) is part of the charm of knitting this pattern. Why rain on everyone's parade with these negative comments? This sounds very snobbish to me. I'm sorry but, I am really enjoying this dishcloth forum & your comments made me stop smiling for a minute.


kurichan said:


> Apparently I'm in the minority about grandma's favorite because in my opinion, it's great for a first knitting project but I would NEVER give them as gifts when there are a million other BETTER patterns out there. That's one of the most boring knitting patterns in the world. It makes me want to scream when I see these badly-knitted items for sale at etsy or other sites. In my opinion, if you are going to knit something for someone (either for a gift or for sale) it should be something at least a little special, and that pattern is NOT.
> 
> OK, now for a more positive point of view: The picture pattern dishcloths LOOK great, but they are rather ineffective as dishcloths and they tend to stretch out and not clean very well with the patches of stockinette. The BEST dishcloths have great texture so they clean AND are more durable. I've found the longest-lasting, most effective dishcloths are slipstitch patterns like the Circle Cloth, Checker Square Garter, or the Ballband dishcloth or ones with cables or mock cables. The Double Bump, Tricolour, and Tweedish Cloth are all simple and look wonderful in any cotton yarn or combination and hold up very well under use. And they are all FREE PATTERNS!
> 
> Wonderful and interesting patterns are easily found at numerous sites like ravelry and http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I knit a shamrock dishcloth for St. Paddy's day also & I love it. I used it for decoration & couldn't bear to part with it so I didn't!
I'll have to make more for giving away next year.


Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> I recently knitted a shamrock dish cloth and had it framed for a grand son of Irish descent. He loved it.
> 9a


----------



## cynthiaknitter (Jun 13, 2011)

Question for Chewuch, please..... Is Row 1 the "right side" of your Ocean Ripple wash/dish cloth ? Thank you !


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Lovely!!!


Helma said:


> They were all obtained from the KP forum . Let me know which one are you looking for and I will try to guide you to the site.
> I've attached pictures of some of them.


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

I use peaches n cream for my dish cloths and now pot holders...they are on sale right now for .97 at Michaels...I bought 36 balls...I should have bought more....


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

On some of thes websites I can't print the pattern. There is no print "Link". When I try all I get is the first page. Does anyone know how to print these patterns?
Thanks


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Johna said:


> On some of thes websites I can't print the pattern. There is no print "Link". When I try all I get is the first page. Does anyone know how to print these patterns?
> Thanks


I highlight what I want then hold down the ctrl and P on the key board. Then when the screen comes up for printing I click on selection. I will get only what I had highlight. I hope this helps.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

boobooka said:


> I like to give 3. One being used, one washing and one on the ready!!! does anyone have a quick, easy favourite pattern?? Mine is: start off with odd stitches, R1: K4,P1,K1 to the last 3 stitches, K3.
> R2: K3,P1,K1.....................................
> R3: As row 2
> R4: As row 1
> ...


I tried this pattern by boobooka and love the texture! It is a nice option to use in addition to other patterns as I like to have a variety. I followed her directions using the *P1,K1* and starting and ending each row as directed. It gives you nice 3 stitch borders in garder stitch and a moss stitch body inbetween. I used some "Love this Cotton" from Hobby Lobby as it is not so stiff as Sugar and Cream. Thanks boobooka!  :thumbup: Carlene


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I here ya Blavell. I'm making them as we speak. I love getting other ideas than what in the same old sites.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Anna3703 said:


> Boobooka:
> 
> Does Row2 end with a K 3?
> 
> ...


If you go to the first page of this posting, Boobooka explains a bit more. 
Make sure you have k3 at end of each row.
Rows 1 & 4 start off k4,p1....
Rows 2 & 3 k3, p1....


----------



## Carlan (Aug 23, 2012)

I recently started knitting dish/wash clothes. Very addictive. Enjoy doing ones with motifs. Right now I'm doing some with a tulip, a windmill or wooden shoes for my cousins. We are Dutch. I like that they are very portable!


----------



## Veechy (Sep 1, 2011)

I like to learn new patterns....knit a dishcloth as a sampler. Great way to learn.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I like the motifs,too. I knitted a pumpkin,state of Tx. reindeer,Army eagle,horse head,Christmas tree,bat for Halloween,a valentine heart,3 crosses,babies foot,and an angel.Can't remember the others. The Christmas tree was more of a mug rug size,but it was pretty.I sewed a yellow star button on top of the tree.They really are addicting.My friends and family love to get these for gifts.


----------



## marymarg2 (Mar 13, 2012)

Some of the dishcloths I enjoyed making are: ladders, diagonal, Chinese Waves, and Granny square. The more complex ones are fun too as I love a challenge. I have made a ton of dishcloths last year and gave them all away. (Except for the ones I needed for my kitchen). My daughter especially loves being the recipient of a "new" and different dishcloth from time to time. I remember the tulip one I knitted several of and my friends all liked them. Need to make one of those for myself. I knit and crochet dishcloths. Fun topic and love reading this thread!


----------



## LadyDi (Jan 31, 2011)

I have just gotten the needles out and started knitting dishcloths again. I have a month of being off my ankle. Fell Good Friday and fractured my fibula bone.
Here are a few of my favorites:
Waffle Knit
cast on 38 Size 8 or 9 needle
I put a border at top and bottom
Knit 3 rows (border)
Row1 Right side Knit All
Row2 K3 - Purl to last 3 stitches- K3
Row3 K3 (*P2-K1), P2, K3
Row4 K3 (*K2-P1), K5
Repeat Rows 1-4 to desired length
I then Knit Last 4 Rows to make border

I love vayankee post to...that one is call Squidge Cloth

Another one Blissful Moss Rib Cloth
cast on 39 Size 8
Knit 4 rows
Pattern
Row1 K5 *(P1-K3) K2
Row2 K3 *(Pi-K3) to end
Repeat till desired length
End with 4 knitted rows
Bind off,
I usually end up with an 8x8 cloth

Basketweave makes a nice cloth too....lots of fun ideas out there. *Lady Di*


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Chewuch,
> 
> I need to try out your pattern, it look likes a good beginner cloth to teach the yarn over. On Monday I'm helping out a beginner knitting class.


it's an easy one, but I always keep track of the rows on post it on the pattern, just in case. 
It may be an easy one to make but it looks very intricate, with the wave and the yo's.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I just finished the round the barn dishcloth. It was suppose to be square when done. I took it in to a needle group I belong to and we all got a good laugh out of it. To say the least it wasn't square. Somewhere I goofed. Will tear out and try again. I'm sure it wasn't the pattern but me. The instructor was even speechless. But agreed it needed to be redone.


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

I would leave it alone...and use it around the house..start over with a new ball of yarn....


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Kneez said:


> Never have knitted dish clothes please could some kind person tell me what 'wool' or cotton or what ever is used plus what needles as well, and a pattern as well thank you 💐💐


If you look at some of the sites that have been given, the designer usually says what needle size to use. I would only use cotton for dishcloths myself as wool doesn't work as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

use peaches and cream!!


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Okay here is what I have on the needles right now 

size 8 needles 

cast on 30 sts, or even number 
row 1 knit
row 2 knit
row 3 k2, k1, p1 to last 2 sts, k2
row 4 k2 k1,p1 to last 2 sts, k2

repeat rows 1 thru 4 until desired length,ending with row 2, bind off so yes there is a knit st over a knit st,and a purl over the purl, like ribbing, then the 2 rows of knit.

I like it because it hangs nice and straight, no curling.

Happy Knitting God Bless

this looks the same on both sides


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

I am not sure what has gotten into me...but i am obsessed with dish cloths...OBSESSED, I tell ya!! On my 10th one...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> If you look at some of the sites that have been given, the designer usually says what needle size to use. I would only use cotton for dishcloths myself as wool doesn't work as well. Hope this helps.


I use an 8 or 9 needle for my dishcloths, which I really need to make more. My old ones have served their purpose for too long.
I have included dishcloths in housewarming baskets along with dishsoaps and other kitchen gadgets.

I have made spa cloths using 2 strands of Sugar and Cream cotton. I have given those with a bar of my homemade soap and lotion and a body puff.


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

Do any of you after you make something,not want to give it away? You want to keep it for yourself? I look at the stash of D C that I knitted up this week and I don't want to give it way...wondering if the recipients even realize how much effort goes into making them?


----------



## Picklelady (Apr 2, 2013)

Margy said:


> Do any of you after you make something,not want to give it away? You want to keep it for yourself? I look at the stash of D C that I knitted up this week and I don't want to give it way...wondering if the recipients even realize how much effort goes into making them?


I'm like that. Some things I can't wait to see the person's face when I give them something I made for them. Other things, I want to hold on to them for a while. They are like children to me. LOL


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I love to give away things that I make.DH is a woodcarver,so everything he makes,he gives away.To me!He did sell a few walking sticks.He is so good with his carving,but doesn't have time to make many things.He taught our great nephew how to carve and do scroll saw work last summer.Matt caught on very fast.Even sold some things.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I just knit a butterfly cloth and it turned out perfect except I misread a row and put too many purl stitches in it. Funny thing is I noticed it at the time but thought it was supposed to be there or would blend in the front later... Not. I tried pulling the purls to the back with some unwound thread from the skein but it didn't work. 

I found it makes a really nice prominent frame if you K1, P1 for the first and last five rows and K1, P1, K1, P1 the first four stitches of every row, and P1, K1, P1, K1 the last four stitches of every row.

I also knit through the back loop of the entire interior knit stitches and it really seemed to make the butterfly design pop out even though I used Ecru Cotton.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

while looking at a dish cloth pattern I found a baby bib knitted in the cotton yarn. It wraps around the neck with a rib stitch. First one was a challenge and now I can whiz right through one. Looks like the Gt Grand baby's will be getting bibs and moms won't be getting dish clothes for a while.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sharon C said:


> while looking at a dish cloth pattern I found a baby bib knitted in the cotton yarn. It wraps around the neck with a rib stitch. First one was a challenge and now I can whiz right through one. Looks like the Gt Grand baby's will be getting bibs and moms won't be getting dish clothes for a while.


I thought these were a great idea too and so many patterns to choose from.
I have started knitting some round dishcloths too, they turn out so pretty that I cannot bear the thought of chucking them in the sink to wash dishes. These will have to become MY spa cloths. :lol:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> Okay here is what I have on the needles right now
> 
> size 8 needles
> 
> ...


Another one to add to my collection of patterns, thanks for the picture. I'm addicted to making dishcloths I have to admit. My favorite swaps are the Dishcloths Swaps. I like making them and like seeing what others are making.


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

send the pattern!! I did 1 gave to a friend ancd cannot find! it


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

send the pattern!! I did 1 gave to a friend ancd cannot find! it]she used it as a doile under a kitchen canister!!


----------



## Jackabug (Jan 15, 2013)

When it says knit 2 knit one why doesn't it just say knit 3.? Just asking


----------



## Jackabug (Jan 15, 2013)

When it says knit 2 knit one why doesn't it just say knit 3.? Just asking


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

I actually use my dish cloths to clean the counters...and what not...the idea of using paper towels kills me!! I clean houses and I use white cotton wash cloths from Wal mart for my jobs...my knitted ones are starting to look raggedy I use them so much...


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Jackabug said:


> When it says knit 2 knit one why doesn't it just say knit 3.? Just asking


It is k2 , then k1 p1 ( ribbing ) across to last 2 stitches , then k2


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I could knit dishcloths all the time, but I am trying to do little sweaters and other things for my new grandson. I am also doing an afghan for my niece, but it has taken a back seat at the moment!


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Helma said:


> The bikini dishcloth was posted on Jan 11 by breeze075
> Here is the link .
> http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SnCweb156_kn_dishcloth_bikini.en_US.pdf
> 
> I think the Easter egg pattern would be a good one for using up bits and pieces of yarn . It could be made with stripes of all colors to resemble a dyed egg.


That bikini dishcloth is tooooo much fun.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Janina said:


> Here are a few patterns... just click on the name of the dishcloth. Found this site this morning.
> 
> http://tipnut.com/dishcloth-crochet/


Thank you


----------



## Therna (Dec 5, 2011)

How do you arrange it in a vase, roll them up?


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Margy said:


> I am not sure what has gotten into me...but i am obsessed with dish cloths...OBSESSED, I tell ya!! On my 10th one...


Welcome to the club...


----------



## nanax3 (May 10, 2012)

thanks for posting your dishcloth pattern.i'm makeing it now and just loven the looks of it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Chewuch said:


> I've done this pattern many times and it's always interesting. It DOES look like it would be difficult, but it's not.


Here is a picture of the Darrel Waltrip (Double Woven Stitch) and a Hummingbird cloth I just finished. I like the picture cloths too. So many to choose from!
I know someone had asked me to furnish a picture of the DW cloth and I'm sorry I didn't get it on until now.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chewuch said:


> Here is a picture of the Darrel Waltrip (Double Woven Stitch) and a Hummingbird cloth I just finished. I like the picture cloths too. So many to choose from!
> I know someone had asked me to furnish a picture of the DW cloth and I'm sorry I didn't get it on until now.


Those are so lovely and I adore the colourful yarn in the double woven stitch.
Which yarns did you use?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures Chewuch. Those will really brighten up a kitchen. Love the look of the woven stitch ones. As I am typing this, there is quite the thunder storm going on outside. I live 25 miles south of Seattle. Our dog, Bruno, is just shaking and shaking. I hold him and pet him and try to comfort him, but he keeps shaking and then he goes and hides under the desk or bed or somewhere he feels safe. It was so sunny this afternoon and this thunder storm came as a surprise.


----------



## marymarg2 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have done the Darrel Waltrip one before and it was fun to do. I love the yarn color choice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Those are so lovely and I adore the colourful yarn in the double woven stitch.
> Which yarns did you use?


I use Peaches & Cream or Sugar and Cream. I was wondering if anyone had used the cotton yarn from Hobby Lobby to make dishcloths and if you liked it.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I had a niece going to S Africa, so sent some dishcloths for my sisters. I spoke to my eldest sister yesterday and asked her if she was using hers, she said no, it is too nice to use as a dishcloth, so it is put away in a drawer. I told her not to be silly, so she has promised to use it. I hope next time I speak to her that she has!


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Thanks for the pictures Chewuch. Those will really brighten up a kitchen. Love the look of the woven stitch ones. As I am typing this, there is quite the thunder storm going on outside. I live 25 miles south of Seattle. Our dog, Bruno, is just shaking and shaking. I hold him and pet him and try to comfort him, but he keeps shaking and then he goes and hides under the desk or bed or somewhere he feels safe. It was so sunny this afternoon and this thunder storm came as a surprise.


Interesting weather for sure. I went up to see the tulips yesterday and it was threatening the entire time to just cut loose. On my way home to Arlington there was a total downpour, but no lightening like you got. Then five minutes later, the sun came out. Spring! How is your dog today? Recovered?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Chewuch said:


> Interesting weather for sure. I went up to see the tulips yesterday and it was threatening the entire time to just cut loose. On my way home to Arlington there was a total downpour, but no lightening like you got. Then five minutes later, the sun came out. Spring! How is your dog today? Recovered?


It took him a couple of hours after the thunder stopped to finally quit shaking. On the 4th of July we have to get tranquilizers from the vet to give him. Yesterday there was one flash of lightening and I knew there would be a big boom of thunder, so my daughter and I started talking very loudly to Bruno and he missed the thunder entirely, so did not shake. There was only one lightening flash and one boom. Really weird. Now we know what to do when there is thunder, just drown out the thunder with our voices.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> I use Peaches & Cream or Sugar and Cream. I was wondering if anyone had used the cotton yarn from Hobby Lobby to make dishcloths and if you liked it.


That is a interesting question about the Hobby Lobby "I LOVE THIS COTTON" for dishcloths. I give most of my cloths away so I don't know the answer. Maybe someone who got my cloths can answer this question. Lately I have been knitting with this yarn. The yarn is lovely to knit with but using them I don't know.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Margy said:


> Back in January I posted something about having knitting blues...although I knit here and there, my heart wasn't in it...something about doing the grandmas dishcloth just took the blues away...I'm on my 5th dishcloth...since Sunday, a bee skep....I'm using bright colors...and having fun...going to buy some more yarn today...


I am so happy to see you are having fun with the dish cloths! I see from an earlier post that you have fibromyalgia, this can play a part in getting the knitting blues! I also have fibro, I find it affects my concentration, so I like the really easy dishcloth patterns. Even so, I still make mistakes, but it doesn't really matter, even though I like them to be perfect, the odd mistake is not that noticeable!


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

They have a wrap you can put on you pet and it makes them feel safe. It really snuggles them. don't know the name of them but they say they work on TV. I hear the yarn at Hobby Lobby is nice to work with. Colors are pretty also.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

EvieRm-Have you tried the Thunder Coat? Our trainer says they really work. Our golden we lost last yr. was terrified of rain and thunder. We had to hold her really close to comfort her. I wish I had known about these before she died. They are kind of expensive,$39.99. But if it works better than pills,it would be worth it. So far,our 1 yr. old golden is not bothered by storms.


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

I like to give 3 cloths at Christmas to family members! Sort of use the pattern which Dish Cloth Diva uses but I slip the 1st stitch to make the edges even and k until 40 on the needle before cutting down sl 1, k2tog, yo1, k2tog across the row! Use size 9 needle usually. Get the large cones ie walmart, the green from JoAnn's bleeds!!!! Like the multi color - relaxing knitting. Want to try a pattern in the solid color but think I'd have to concentrate too much!!! ha ha


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

turtles- I just finished knitting a dishcloth with a horse head on it. Knitted in an amber color. It really turned out nice. Knitted one with state of Tx. on it. A friend quickly claimed it as hers. She collects all things Tx. You do have to pay attention, but there aren't that many stitches and rows,so they knit up fast. I know what you mean about concentrating. I have to do some brain-dead things most of the time, but sometimes I do enjoy a challenge. Have a great day.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> It took him a couple of hours after the thunder stopped to finally quit shaking. On the 4th of July we have to get tranquilizers from the vet to give him. Yesterday there was one flash of lightening and I knew there would be a big boom of thunder, so my daughter and I started talking very loudly to Bruno and he missed the thunder entirely, so did not shake. There was only one lightening flash and one boom. Really weird. Now we know what to do when there is thunder, just drown out the thunder with our voices.


Great idea! You are "dog's best friend" for sure.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> turtles- I just finished knitting a dishcloth with a horse head on it. Knitted in an amber color. It really turned out nice. Knitted one with state of Tx. on it. A friend quickly claimed it as hers. She collects all things Tx. You do have to pay attention, but there aren't that many stitches and rows,so they knit up fast. I know what you mean about concentrating. I have to do some brain-dead things most of the time, but sometimes I do enjoy a challenge. Have a great day.


Where did you get the horse head pattern ? My DIL is into horses and that would make a great dishcloth . Can you share your source , please .


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Helma-Here is the site for horse head dishcloth. www.craftfreely.com. The horse head pattern is called Giddy-up Cloth. Hope this works for you.


----------



## pgarcia58 (Dec 17, 2012)

This is my favorite dishcloth to make. I have made many.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

If anybody is interest dishcloths swaps are starting up again. I think they are only for the USA.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

What a shame. Would like to be in a dishcloth swap but postage overseas is very expensive.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

try this: http://www.craftfreely.com or this

http://bethtoons.com/blog/2006/08/23/free-pattern-carousel-horse-dishcloth/


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> Helma-Here is the site for horse head dishcloth. www.craftfreely.com. The horse head pattern is called Giddy-up Cloth. Hope this works for you.


I tried this site , but the only thing that came up as Giddy-up was a western style hat..I tried Giddy-up cloth , but nothing .Can you suggest anything else ? Thank you .

Update , I did find it under Giddy-up horse cloth , but when I tried downloading , my Virus scan indicated there was malicious spyware attached ,so will give this a pass .Thank you anyway.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Carousel Horse Dishcloth. Can't get the pic ture in. The pic is of a horse and it looks like tis galloping.

CO 47
Row 1: Knit across
Row 2: Purl across
Row 3: K12, P3, K11, P2, K13, P3, K3
Row 4: P3, K3, P13, K2, P4, K3, P4, K4, P11
Row 5: K10, P4, K5, P3, K4, P2, K12, P3, K4
Row 6: P5, K2, P12, K2, P4, K3, P6, K3, P5, K2, P3
Row 7: K2, P4, K4, P3, K4, P3, K6, P2, K11, P3, K5
Row 8: P6, K2, P11, K2, P7, K3, P4, K3, P3, K4, P2
Row 9: K2, P4, K3, P2, K4, P4, K7, P2, K10, P3, K6
Row 10: P6, K3, P10, K2, P9, K3, P4, K2, P2, K4, P2
Row 11: K2, P4, K1, P3, K2, P4, K10, P2, K10, P2, K7
Row 12: P7, K3, P9, K2, P11, K4, P2, K8, P1
Row 13: K1, P8, K1, P4, K12, P2, K6, P6, K7
Row 14: P6, K6, P7, K2, P12, K13, P1
Row 15: K1, P5, K1, P8, K11, P2, K7, P7, K5
Row 16: P4, K3, P1, K3, P8, K2, P10, K8, P2, K5, P1
Row 17: K1, P5, K3, P7, K10, P2, K7, P3, K3, P3, K3
Row 18: P3, K3, P2, K5, P6, K2, P9, K8, P3, K5, P1
Row 19: K1, P5, K4, P7, K9, P2, K6, P10, K3
Row 20: P5, K9, P4, K6, P5, K9, P3, K5, P1
Row 21: K1, P5, K2, P22, K3, P8, K6
Row 22: P8, K31, P2, K5, P1
Row 23: K2, P4, K1, P33, K7
Row 24: P7, K33, P1, K4, P2
Row 25: K2, P4, K1, P33, K7
Row 26: P7, K33, P1, K3, P3
Row 27: K3, P37, K7
Row 28: P7, K36, P4
Row 29: K5, P2, K1, P32, K7
Row 30: P7, K31, P9
Row 31: K10, P30, K7
Row 32: P7, K28, P12
Row 33: K14, P5, K2, P19, K7
Row 34: P8, K10, P1, K2, P9, K3, P14
Row 35: K26, P2, K1, P10, K2, P1, K1, P1, K3
Row 36: P2, K2, P1, K1, P2, K10, P1, K2, P26
Row 37: K26, P2, K1, P9, K3, P4, K2
Row 38: P2, K6, P1, K9, P1, K2, P26
Row 39: K26, P2, K1, P15, K3
Row 40: P3, K15, P1, K2, P26
Row 41: K26, P2, K2, P13, K4
Row 42: P4, K13, P2, K2, P26
Row 43: K26, P2, K3, P12, K4
Row 44: P5, K11, P3, K2, P26
Row 45: K26, P2, K4, P11, K4
Row 46: P4, K10, P5, K2, P26
Row 47: K26, P2, K7, P3, K3, P2, K4
Row 48: P4, K1, P14, K2, P26
Row 49: Knit across
Row 50: Purl across
Bind off


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I had no problem and my virus can checked it also. Hmmmmm!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

I copied the carousel horse from the website .I will try that and eliminate the pole . Thank you again for this link .


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

That was nice of you to write out the pattern whoever wants the horse pattern.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for the carousel horse pattern for dishcloths. I am going to try to make a baby blanket from the various animal patterns for dishcloths. I will post a copy if I can get it done.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You're very welcome loubroy. I wish I could have put the piture with it. I have ie9 ad its nothing but a big problem. I need to go back to Chrome.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

loubroy said:


> Thank you so much for the carousel horse pattern for dishcloths. I am going to try to make a baby blanket from the various animal patterns for dishcloths. I will post a copy if I can get it done.


Your afghan sounds so pretty with all the animals. I hope I don't miss it when you post it.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I will definitely post it but it may take a while. I'm currently working on an afghan for my niece. It seems like it is taking forever to get it done but I promised it for her birthday in July so I am spending all my time on it. The animal baby blanket is next.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Did you ever find the Giddy Up dishcloth pattern? If not, here it is:

http://frogiezplace.blogspot.com/2007/12/giddy-up.html


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Chewuch said:


> Did you ever find the Giddy Up dishcloth pattern? If not, here it is:
> 
> http://frogiezplace.blogspot.com/2007/12/giddy-up.html


I had not found this as yet . Thank you for posting .I copied it and will make it once I buy appropriate color or maybe try it with a variegated yarn . I find the pattern doesn't show up as well on multi-colored yarn.
Thank you again.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Helma said:


> I had not found this as yet . Thank you for posting .I copied it and will make it once I buy appropriate color or maybe try it with a variegated yarn . I find the pattern doesn't show up as well on multi-colored yarn.
> Thank you again.


You bet. 
It's so cute done up in the brown, but in a set you could make them in many colors. Hey, I have a horse friend, and Christmas IS coming up!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Chewuch said:


> You bet.
> It's so cute done up in the brown, but in a set you could make them in many colors. Hey, I have a horse friend, and Christmas IS coming up!


My DIL is part owner of a horse rescue . They have over thirty horses.I'll be making it for her for Christmas as well .


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Helma said:


> My DIL is part owner of a horse rescue . They have over thirty horses.I'll be making it for her for Christmas as well .


I guess you and I are going to be busy! Let's post our sets!


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

yes I got it tks !!!will make a great gift for a friend's daughter who raises horses!!!


----------

